
Sphinx: The anonymous data format behind Lightning and Nym - theogoodman
https://medium.com/nymtech/sphinx-tl-dr-the-data-packet-that-can-anonymize-bitcoin-and-the-internet-18d152c6e4dc
======
datanerd
For a moment I thought it was the Python documentation tool named Sphinx. Took
me a while to understand it is a payload format for a blockchain.

